# OLYMPIC GYM SEMINAR - WOMEN & WEIGHT TRAINING



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

*Women & Weight Training - Celebrating The Female Form*
​


Saturday 4th April 10.00am

Olympic Gym

Legh St

Eccles

M30 0UT
​


0161 707 7161
​
The Olympic Gym is pleased to announce that it is holding a weight training seminar that is totally dedicated to all aspects of female weight training. From competitive bodybuilding through to power lifting. As most of you are aware almost all seminars or weight training events are aimed primarily at men with the female aspect an after thought. Well not this time ladies&#8230;this time YOU take priority.

We are lucky enough to have some top female athletes who are more than willing to share their knowledge and experience. We will be looking at things like, training, diet, supplementation, right through to posing and the different classes across the federations. There will be something for everyone whatever you level.

We have successfully run 2 others seminars and we, Paul George and myself, are hoping that this one will be the best one yet.

So far confirmed -

*Malika Zitouni* - NAC Universe Class Winner, NAC World Overall - Trained Figure

*Kath Mullen* - NABBA Britain Overall, NABBA World 2nd - Trained Figure

*Rachel Grice* - NABBA England 1st, NABBA Universe Class Winner - Trained Figure

*Lohani Roche* - IFBB Pro Physique

*Cheryl Meyers* - WNBF Pro

*Valerie Ritchie* - GBPF Power Lifter

I am working on the day's running order so keep checking the updates on this page!!!!!

I will of course help anyone with accommodation enquiries and point them in the right direction and it would be great for those in the area if they had a spare bed/sofa for their online chums.

Of course I'll organise a meal on the Saturday night as usual.

Anyone in comp prep just has to let me know if they need use of our kitchen for their food prep.



:thumb *:LADIES DON'T MISS THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :thumb:​
The has been NOTHING like this before!










*And this is who's coming so far! Incl other forums*

Kitty/Dawn

Truds

Hififi

Lin

Beks

Lilly

Welshy

Kate 1976

Gingernut

Hamster

Cookie Dough

Zara

W33BAM

Miss BC

Elsa

Zee

Cuch

Gymfit

Babyyoyo

Wild_Amazon

Hazel

NikkiJT

Lady P

Harps

Anna

Maybe

Caz

Centinal

Flick

Goff

Fitbit

We will gain be doing the small group personal training sessions (£10). Places strictly limited so book now!

:thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

How did I guess Rach and M would be doing it


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Because you are handsome AND clever!:laugh:


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

can i come and just sit in the corner , lusting at all the ladies... :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Lin - Nice one....of course I'll make cakes Sweetie!!!!!!

Hamster - Don't worry about being grumpy, you will be in the company of the masters of grumpyness! There were loads of people dieting at the last one. Could be the ideal opportunity for you to polish up your posing. Trust me you won't regret making the effort...even 3 weeks out x

Martin - Er....no:whistling: Unless you prep women for comps! But there will be pictures x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Cool bananas! Let me know if you need anything. Are you doing the Manchester qualifier?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Count me in!!!!!

And cakey is good - I'll not be dieting, and if I am, it will be my cheat meal that day :whistling:

Lin can I bags your sofa please? :laugh:

Looking forward to this!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Tsk!!!! You all only want me for my cakes!


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Its a hard life but someones got to photograph it!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I know I'm just batter and muffins to you guys!

Excellent. I'll start an update 'whose coming list' on the 1st page!!!!

Gumball you are just a martyr Sweetie x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> Tsk!!!! You all only want me for my cakes!


Not at all - I want to stand next to you so I can look all weedy and pathetic lol :laugh:



Lin said:


> You can have a bed Bex, Daughter should be at her dads so you can sleep in comfort, BUT on one condition I get to taste Tan's cakies 1st :thumbup1: xxx


Ha ha oh OK then but save me a bit (just a bit though cos I'm a pig)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Beks - that's ok then LOL. I'll be the boobless one with flour in her hair! :0)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i might be able to make this one with Jen i am sure it will be a great day for all women who either compete nowor intend to in the near future..


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds good, bit of a trek and not usually free on Sats but will see if I can make a special effort. Be great to meet up with all the UKM laydees!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Oooooh. Wish I could come - sounds like it's going to be an awesome day! :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I shall try my very bestest..... How far is Manchester from Edinburgh?? I'll be 4 weeks out and I normally work on Saturdays.... however if I can manage to arrange my diary to keep the day free it sounds good! (anything to get the training secrets of rachael and malikas fecking glutes!!!) Though.... since i will be 4 weeks out, might be a bit late for me by then 

Eccles? is that not where the cakes come from...? mmm... cakes...... :drool:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Yeah but now we make Tan's cakes!!!!!

Ok I would do that clever multi quote thing but I don't know how to so just look out for your names!!!!!!

Mr Scarb - You know how much I'd love you to b there me ol' china. Can you let me know if there is any update on what we discussed please....just to keep me up to speed. x

Yummy - we can try to get ride shares organised for those travelling from similar aras. Loads of peeps did this last time. This is posted is posted on a couple of forums so what I'll do is start a ride share offered/wanted list.

Zara - Depending on the traffic it takes about 3 - 31/2 hours. Check with Dougie & Jo and see if you can hitch a ride with them if they are coming....they bloody better be.

GG - Like I said just keep me posted.

And ladies....don't forget the Trafford Centre is only about 10 mins from the gym so there will be plenty reason to make a weekend of it :0)


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *I shall try my very bestest*..... How far is Manchester from Edinburgh?? I'll be 4 weeks out and I normally work on Saturdays.... however if I can manage to arrange my diary to keep the day free it sounds good! (anything to get the training secrets of rachael and malikas fecking glutes!!!) Though.... since i will be 4 weeks out, might be a bit late for me by then
> 
> :drool:


hmmmmmmmmmmm yes me too, will try my best il be 5 weeks out then so should be a good thing to head along to!! Will see how much flights cost and aim to plan it!! :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I shall try my very bestest..... How far is Manchester from Edinburgh??


its bloody closer than plymouth to manchester


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

For anyone even thinking about competing this should not be missed. Just ask the ladies who are giving their time if they had anything like this when they started out?

Mr Scarb - you know we are worth it x I promise not to offend you.....much :0)


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lin said:


> It's th'eccles cakes lol


You said cakes again...... :drool:



ElfinTan said:


> Yeah but now we make Tan's cakes!!!!!


.....and again..... :drool:



ElfinTan said:


> Ok I would do that clever multi quote thing but I don't know how to so just look out for your names!!!!!!


click multiquote on all the posts you want to quote, then when you have clicked them all, click "quote" on the last one, and hey presto! 



ElfinTan said:


> Zara - Depending on the traffic it takes about 3 - 31/2 hours. Check with Dougie & Jo and see if you can hitch a ride with them if they are coming....they bloody better be.


Ooohhhhh darned fine idea..... Plus would save me driving as am not too sure I will be all that safe for long distance driving by that stage :whistling:

Quite an amusing thought, all of us sat there clutching our little plastic tubs, staring gormlessly and trying to understand whats being said through the low carb haze....

Actually.... maybe I better film it so I can watch it back once I've eaten.... 



Pscarb said:


> its bloody closer than plymouth to manchester


Plymouth!!! Holy cr*p! Wanna move a bit further south???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Plymouth!!! Holy cr*p! Wanna move a bit further south???


well i thought it would shield me from the Scottish but i am still pestered by them


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

wrong wrong wrong....tan this is just wrong IMO....you cant bring all these fine specimens of women to mancs and leave the lads out.... :ban: ...hang on did you all say you were dieting? mg: mg:........fcuk that im keeping well clear of manchester that day..... :whistling: :whistling:.....:laugh:.....

hope you have a good day..... :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Everyone was pretty much there with plastic tubs last time lol. Keep a check in MT thread too as there may be a couple more Scotty ladies off there wanting to come down too. Or train...twill be cheaper to book in advance! Stick wi me kid I am the facilitator!!!!

Mr Scarb - Tis the Scottish love that keeps you warm at night:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> wrong wrong wrong....tan this is just wrong IMO....you cant bring all these fine specimens of women to mancs and leave the lads out.... :ban: ...hang on did you all say you were dieting? mg: mg:........fcuk that im keeping well clear of manchester that day..... :whistling: :whistling:.....:laugh:.....
> 
> hope you have a good day..... :thumbup1:


I know....I am a bad bad lady!!!!! :rockon:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> well i thought it would shield me from the Scottish but i am still pestered by them


Being pestered by a Scot is an honour and a priviledge :lol:



ElfinTan said:


> Everyone was pretty much there with plastic tubs last time lol. Keep a check in MT thread too as there may be a couple more Scotty ladies off there wanting to come down too. Or train...twill be cheaper to book in advance! Stick wi me kid I am the facilitator!!!!


Ah ok..... I shall have a look, though I am scared to go on MT jst now with the internet playing up, incase I lose my temper and end up having to buy a new laptop...... :whistling:



ElfinTan said:


> I know....I am a bad bad lady!!!!! :rockon:


 :cool2: :cool2: :cool2:  hehe....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> Everyone was pretty much there with plastic tubs last time lol. Keep a check in MT thread too as there may be a couple more Scotty ladies off there wanting to come down too. Or train...twill be cheaper to book in advance! Stick wi me kid I am the facilitator!!!!
> 
> Mr Scarb - Tis the Scottish love that keeps you warm at night:whistling:


Don't tell Jen that 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Being pestered by a Scot is an honour and a priviledge :lol: ....


only if your a Scot


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

My lips are sealed:innocent:


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> (anything to get the training secrets of rachael and malikas fecking glutes!!!) Though.... since i will be 4 weeks out, might be a bit late for me by then


You can do a lot in only 4 weeks: blast your glutes 7 days/week for only 2 weeks & you'll see a big difference!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> only if your a Scot


Oooofftttt..... I walked right into that!!! :lol:



Malika said:


> You can do a lot in only 4 weeks: blast your glutes 7 days/week for only 2 weeks & you'll see a big difference!


Actually.... you'll maybe not remember but I asked you a couple years ago about glute exercises and you told me a couple and I have done them religiously ever since  I also watched a link to a video you once posted of monica brant training hers but I dunno what I ever did with the link (doh). T'is right enough what you say though... lot can be done in 4 weeks... plus thats just the first show.... got two more after it so actually have more time than that 

Am well up for this now.... just hope I can get there :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

double post


----------



## Goff (Jan 19, 2009)

I wouldnt mind popping along to this. Hopefully by then i will have come to know you all a little more too so it wont be as daunting lol

I live just off J20 the M62 and have a spare couple of beds if anyone needs them - i live about 20 minutes from Eccles


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Goff- we're not scary...well not me any way :0) Perhaps pop over to the gym and say hello before the seminar and then it will be less daunting! Fab offer of spare beds! Is junc 20 Rochdale/Milnrow?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Goff- we're not scary...well not me any way :0) Perhaps pop over to the gym and say hello before the seminar and then it will be less daunting! Fab offer of spare beds! Is junc 20 Rochdale/Milnrow?


You're more scary than PG:tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:ban: :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Is junc 20 Rochdale/Milnrow?


ohhh I've been to Rochdale.... funny enough I was thinking about it the other day too....

If its near there thats defo drivable


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

That's where I'm actually from! Only 15 mins away on the motorway! :0)


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the link Tan - it's soooooo far away though! I'd have to take like a week off to get there and back again!!

Could be a go-er though!

x


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Oooooh this sounds interesting - I'm a bit of a luker on this board but this workshop sounds just what I need.

Great opp to learn how to lift properly!!! I am about 3.5 hours away in Cambridge, so it could be a good reasont to plan a weekend in Manchester!

Kate


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Go for it Kate (the lurker). It will be well worth the journey!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> That's where I'm actually from! Only 15 mins away on the motorway! :0)


Is it? I was staying at Stoke Rochdale House doing my AMTRA exams (Animal Medicines Training and Regulatory Authority).... managed to get a letter of commendation from DEFRA for passing with 100% despite it being summer and us sitting out getting p!ssed in the (very beautiful) grounds every night instead of revising 

Seemed a nice part of the world :thumbup1: (apart from that mad nurse that it  )


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Is it? I was staying at Stoke Rochdale House doing my AMTRA exams (Animal Medicines Training and Regulatory Authority).... managed to get a letter of commendation from DEFRA for passing with 100% despite it being summer and us sitting out getting p!ssed in the (very beautiful) grounds every night instead of revising
> 
> Seemed a nice part of the world :thumbup1: (apart from that mad nurse that it  )


Are we talking about the same Rochdale???? The one just outside Manchester?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Think so? I recall a lot of signs for Manchester. I wasn't driving though 

Actually too..... I got my dog from Manchester as well. And I DID drive that day - there and back same day. Isn't THAT far :thumbup1: (and theres me thinking I've not been before haha.... I'm such a blonde lol.....  :whistling: )

Its all coming back to me now..... I got lost on the way out.... couldn't get out of fecking Manchester.... easy enough to get in..... Not a single roadsign on the way out telling you which way is North though.... East, West, South.... 3 roads.... no North!!! they sucker you in, then wont let you leave...... :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

That's the grand plan!!!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

PMSL!!!!! You may run but you cannot hide!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I've just spoken to the very lovely Valerie Ritchie, International Powerlifting Federation World & European Masters silver medalist and she has very kindly agreed to give a master class in squatting. So for all you ladies who want to perfect their form in this very important lift this really is an ideal opportunity to have some coaching from one of the worlds best female powerlifters.

Valerie is ranked 5th in the world as a master and 19th overall. Not bad for a lady who has only been competing for a couple of years.

Her lifts are -

Deadlift - 170kg

Squat - 170kg

Bench - 100kg

Class M1 82.5kg (weight class 75-82.5kg)

Here's a little bit about her -

http://www.themanchestercollege.ac.uk/?p=95


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Christ - I need a master class in squatting!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I'll put your name down for it Beks!


----------



## Goff (Jan 19, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Goff- we're not scary...well not me any way :0) Perhaps pop over to the gym and say hello before the seminar and then it will be less daunting! Fab offer of spare beds! Is junc 20 Rochdale/Milnrow?


Yes but i live on the other side in Oldham lol.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Lin said:


> And mine, in fact put my name down for everything :thumb:


The squatting master class will be the same time as the other PT sessions so you will have to pick. Choices CHOICES!!!!!!! :confused1:

(Same cost as the PT which I think is very reasonable considering the level these girls are at when you get some monkey at other 'large name' establishments charging double/treble that.)



Goff said:


> Yes but i live on the other side in Oldham lol.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! Really no excuse for not coming then!!!!! Get it in your diary lady and I'll get you on the deffo list! :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> And mine, in fact put my name down for everything :thumb:


Same here...hang on won't this be the day after legs??? Think we'll be doing delts at yours, Lin! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Running order will look something like this.

10.30am - 12.30pm training

12.45 - presentation (powerlifting)

1.15pm - 2.30pm posing seminar

3.pm - presentation (class and federation differences in female bodybuilding)

3.30 comp

4pm - presentation (female specific supplimentation) followed by open forum.


----------



## Goff (Jan 19, 2009)

Lin said:


> I'm in Castleton  x


Lol i can see ya from over 'ere :laugh:



ElfinTan said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! Really no excuse for not coming then!!!!! Get it in your diary lady and I'll get you on the deffo list! :thumbup1:


No bother i shall do my best :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Not decided for definite on comp yet. Probably bodyweight stuff. Chins, dips, press ups or maybe a sledge pull....open to ideas!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Defo count me in for this seminar - sounds brill.

As the OH is coming with me (he can amuse himself in Manchester for a few hours) can anyone recommend a good/cheap hotel/b&b nearby?

Tan - what is the cost and how do we pay? On the day?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lin said:


> I never planned on stayin though lol, keep tryin to move to Anglesey...one day soon I will when I find the way out of this remedial city :lol:


Anglesey? I used to live there.... "interesting" times..... lol. What makes you want to go there?



ElfinTan said:


> Running order will look something like this.
> 
> 10.30am - 12.30pm training
> 
> ...


Whats the training part consist of in the morning Tan?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Kate - nice one! Everyone stayed at The Monton House Hotel the last couple of times, I'll dig out a the link to a cheap booking site. The Trafford Centre is a 5 minute drive from the gym and maybe 10 mins from the hotel so OH will not be bored. It's pay on the day so £4.50 for a normal training session but if you want the PT session it will be a tenner which again I will say is a bloody bargain when you consider thst ALL these ladies are top of their game.

Zara - last time we had small group PT sessions and it worked really well or you can just train on your lonesome. I'm leaving a longer period of time than normal training because that htne gives all you gals time to ask any training questions to the ladies...this day is about picking brains and sponging information.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Zara - last time we had small group PT sessions and it worked really well or you can just train on your lonesome. I'm leaving a longer period of time than normal training because that htne gives all you gals time to ask any training questions to the ladies...this day is about picking brains and sponging information.


Fecking mint! :thumbup1:

I take it each of the girls will decide in advance what their p-t session will be about and we then decide which group we wish to join?

This sounds fab :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Fecking mint! :thumbup1:
> 
> I take it each of the girls will decide in advance what their p-t session will be about and we then decide which group we wish to join?
> 
> This sounds fab :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


That's how we did it last time!



W33BAM said:


> Road trip Zara....??


Thelma & Louise!!!!! :rockon:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Road trip Zara....?? Manchester's only down the road....

Av, Ser, weepee...? Up for it ladies? I can take me plus 4 (if its girls!)

BAM no likey 2 blokes in the back! My erches buff like mutha truckas!! HaaHaa!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Oooooooooooo you edited and added lol!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Thelma & Louise!!!!! :rockon:


Quite literally.... My name is Louise!!

Although, was she not a zoomer in the film! Ah well, pretty accurate to be fair!! 

Oh and did I mention I have 11 points on my licence!! Ahem!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Oooooooooooo you edited and added lol!


I know!! Dumb blonde eh!! I tried to edit but it wouldn't let me so I deleted and reposted but you got in there inbetween and posted! I'm a t!t!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> Quite literally.... My name is Louise!!
> 
> Although, was she not a zoomer in the film! Ah well, pretty accurate to be fair!!
> 
> Oh and did I mention I have 11 points on my licence!! Ahem!


May I suggest the train:whistling:



W33BAM said:


> I know!! Dumb blonde eh!! I tried to edit but it wouldn't let me so I deleted and reposted but you got in there inbetween and posted! I'm a t!t!!


Hey we all have our strong points - stop ya boasting!:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> Road trip Zara....?? Manchester's only down the road....
> 
> Av, Ser, weepee...? Up for it ladies? I can take me plus 4 (if its girls!)
> 
> BAM no likey 2 blokes in the back! My erches buff like mutha truckas!! HaaHaa!!


I love road trips..... :thumbup1:

Poor Ickle BAM.... ah well, we are all tiny hehe  Me, weepee and ser add up to about one normal sized person :lol:



W33BAM said:


> Quite literally.... My name is Louise!!
> 
> Although, was she not a zoomer in the film! Ah well, pretty accurate to be fair!!
> 
> Oh and did I mention I have 11 points on my licence!! Ahem!


Not sure I want to be called Thelma at any point ever in my life..... 

You be safer off driving than I would.... I'll be dieted to within an inch of my life by then haha :laugh:

Mind you...... "apparently" (cough) there is a nasty speed cop sits on the road from scotland down to england waiting to catch naughty motorists....... :whistling: . He's never caught me cos I'm a good girl :innocent: but he does have an inclination to catching BMW drivers.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

all these ladies can i come alone Tan


----------



## Loz (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi there, I'm really pleased to see some women doing something for female trainers/athletes!! If I were nearer in the country I'd be there...

What are the chances of taking this on tour more and perhaps popping down to Bristol? There are a fair few female competitors down here [including myself] - I have access to 2-3 venues which could host a seminar/workshop, etc. and I'm sure that with the right marketing, there would be enough bums on seats to make it worthwhile. I'm a Gym Manager, Fitness Instructor, Personal Trainer and Lifestyle & Wellbeing consultant with a large pool of clients.

Please let me know your thought - [email protected]

Cheers for now - Loz  )


----------



## Loz (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok, I can't type... it's [email protected] !!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Loz said:


> Hi there, I'm really pleased to see some women doing something for female trainers/athletes!! If I were nearer in the country I'd be there...
> 
> What are the chances of taking this on tour more and perhaps popping down to Bristol? There are a fair few female competitors down here [including myself] - I have access to 2-3 venues which could host a seminar/workshop, etc. and I'm sure that with the right marketing, there would be enough bums on seats to make it worthwhile. I'm a Gym Manager, Fitness Instructor, Personal Trainer and Lifestyle & Wellbeing consultant with a large pool of clients.
> 
> ...


Hey - bunch of us coming from Scotland (Lou's in Aberdeen!) Bristols not that far!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Loz - At th moment all these ladies are pretty much giving there time for free to help promote female weight training. I would be more than happy to try and get this on the road and it is something that we could look into the logistics of. As Zara has mentioned though we have girls coming from the length and breadth of the country to take part as well as fying in from Ireland and possibly Germany too.

I am going to set up and email account so that everyone attending can email me and then maybe say here they are coming from and whether they have room in the car or are looking for a ride share. I really will do my uptmost to make it possible for as many people as possible to attend.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> all these ladies can i come alone Tan


I'm pretty sure you can...and have:whistling: x


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I love road trips..... :thumbup1:
> 
> Poor Ickle BAM.... ah well, we are all tiny hehe  Me, weepee and ser add up to about one normal sized person :lol:


Tis true!



Zara-Leoni said:


> Not sure I want to be called Thelma at any point ever in my life.....
> 
> You be safer off driving than I would.... I'll be dieted to within an inch of my life by then haha :laugh:
> 
> Mind you...... "apparently" (cough) there is a nasty speed cop sits on the road from scotland down to england waiting to catch naughty motorists....... :whistling: . He's never caught me cos I'm a good girl :innocent: but he does have an inclination to catching BMW drivers.....


Ahaaaa, well my 1 point might just be safe then cause I drive an Audi!

My licence does say to 'tear along the dotted line'...!!! :ban:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> I'm pretty sure you can...and have:whistling: x


in hotels most of the time you can count on it


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hey - bunch of us coming from Scotland (Lou's in Aberdeen!) Bristols not that far!


I feel the sudden need to declare publicly that I am in no way shape or form a bodybuilder, or even have an ass remotely tight enough to be declared in the same category as the ladies on here!

But I am however keen as a pig in sh!t to progress and learn as much as I possibly can. And goddamit I try harder than half the blokes in my gym when I train, so I would love to attend/participate in any such female BB events/seminars etc etc...

And what the hey, I'm up for a laugh so if all else fails, I'll be up the back with the thorntons shortcakes and singing badly outta tune!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> in hotels most of the time you can count on it


Tissues?



W33BAM said:


> I feel the sudden need to declare publicly that I am in no way shape or form a bodybuilder, or even have an ass remotely tight enough to be declared in the same category as the ladies on here!
> 
> But I am however keen as a pig in sh!t to progress and learn as much as I possibly can. And goddamit I try harder than half the blokes in my gym when I train, so I would love to attend/participate in any such female BB events/seminars etc etc...
> 
> And what the hey, I'm up for a laugh so if all else fails, I'll be up the back with the thorntons shortcakes and singing badly outta tune!!


WB - This isn't aimed at the people at the top of the game, it's aimed at lasses that may be on the 1st few miles of competing, those thinking about it and those that may never ever want to compete but love training. That's why we will be having the power lifter and hopefully a lady training for strong woman. Maybe show a different side of training that few of us know much about.

Save me some of them shortcakes x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

OK email address

[email protected]

Those definitely coming email me with details of where you are coming from and if you have room to ride share.

Those needing ride share email me and we'll see if we can sort something out. Also give me contact to email everyone updates and keep you all up tp speed x


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

The 2nd one maybe vince cheers for that - will watch when i get 5 mins :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!I'll get you on the deffo list x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Looking forward to meeting up with everyone. And heaven help us if W33BAM does come along...hehehehe


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

She's not coming in without them Thorntons shortcakes!!!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> She's not coming in without them Thorntons shortcakes!!!!!!!


She cant have them with me in the same car.... wherever she hides them I will find them!! :lol:

Just as well saturday night is cheat night huh? Only got to hide them from me til evening time


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hehehehehe!!!!! So are you guys a definite or what????


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I am a very probable 

Because I work for myself I can never guarantee stuff with 100% certainty until nearer the time... but I'm about 95% :thumbup1:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Zara, as it's a girlie seminar you could always offer to do the nails after so you can still make some money


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dawn said:


> Zara, as it's a girlie seminar you could always offer to do the nails after so you can still make some money


haha enterprising plan :laugh:

Nah, its more the fact that I will be taking 3 saturdays off in a row in may to compete, so I just have to watch I dont p!ss off the clients that can only come weekends.... However if I can schedule them to be the weekend before then I'll be fine :thumbup1:

Ach what am I saying - I'll be able to go, I'll just work late the friday and make sure I arrange my diary round it


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Im there

Zara scared me saying it was the same day as portsmouth but thats on the 26th so YAY

IM IN..................... xxxx


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

I think il be flying, far to far to drive!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ach what am I saying - I'll be able to go, I'll just work late the friday and make sure I arrange my diary round it


Atta gal! Just a bit of organising and shuftying!!!!! So that's you and W33BAM then:thumb:



Vince said:


> :w00t: I'm really biting my tongue here :innocent: :whistling: ...you seved this one on a plate Tan :lol: :lol: :lol:


Easy Tiger:whistling:



MissBC said:


> Im there
> 
> Zara scared me saying it was the same day as portsmouth but thats on the 26th so YAY
> 
> IM IN..................... xxxx


That bloody Ms Leoni! We're not far from the airport. Email [email protected] and hopefully this weekend I'll sort the hotel links n stuff!



Lin said:


> Possible full car from my house Tan, 4 deff 1 maybe :thumb: xx


So that's you, Beks, Goff and Hammy? Or have I missed someone?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ElfinTan said:
 

> That bloody Ms Leoni! We're not far from the airport. Email [email protected] and hopefully this weekend I'll sort the hotel links n stuff!


awesome, looking forward to it!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Lin said:


> Me, Beklet, Hamster, Lilly, not heard from Goff working on FitBit  xx


Ok! I don't think Fitbit is going to take much convincing lol!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

PMSL - Lins Coaches!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I couldn't possibly comment! :0)


----------



## Zee1436114538 (Sep 11, 2007)

I will definately be going.

Zee


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Lin said:


> Obviously with all the stretching from TKD....I'm now as stiff as a board lol
> 
> So decisions decisions suppose I can always play squats when you get Big Dave in again, so will go with the posin do-dah :thumbup1:


The posing seminar is in the afternoon and the training in the morning....keep up woman!!!!!! So you can still do both!!!! And I think by Big Dave you mean Fat Pete lol:thumbup1:



Zee said:


> I will definately be going.
> 
> Zee


Fantastic Zee. Email me [email protected]


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

So am I putting you down for squatting? lol Nitwit!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lin said:


> Thanks for blasting my powder brain, yes siree squat monster please  xxx


And me!!!!  x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Okey Dokey!!!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> I think il be flying, far to far to drive!!!!!


WUSS! Scotlands further! 



MissBC said:


> Im there
> 
> Zara scared me saying it was the same day as portsmouth but thats on the 26th so YAY
> 
> IM IN..................... xxxx


The NABBA Portsmouth is 5th April - the day after.... I was being blonde lol



ElfinTan said:


> Atta gal! Just a bit of organising and shuftying!!!!! So that's you and W33BAM then:thumb:


Me anyway - lemme get hold of missy Lou and double check


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I've deffo'ed her but can undeffo her at any time....completely pain free of course!!!!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Hamster said:


> I have to say that your humour nealy makes me p!ss my pants.
> 
> Glad to have you on here...you cheer me up :laugh:


Why thank you preddy laydee!! I aim to please! 



Dawn said:


> Looking forward to meeting up with everyone. And heaven help us if W33BAM does come along...hehehehe


I fear I may get ambushed for my 'treats'?? Eeek! I might need to hide them all in my belly!! 



Zara-Leoni said:


> She cant have them with me in the same car.... wherever she hides them I will find them!! :lol:
> 
> Just as well saturday night is cheat night huh? Only got to hide them from me til evening time


Zara, we both know that with the time it'll take me to travel from the 'Deen to Edinburgh all the tasty prizes will be long gone! Crumbs the lot! So fear not, the diet will not be subject to violation!



ElfinTan said:


> Hehehehehe!!!!! So are you guys a definite or what????


Hmmmmm, I'm also a 95%er! I wouldny like to say 100% and then have to pull out at the last minute. I've got a lot going on just now and its a few months away so I wouldn't like to make plans to pick people up then feck them aboot! Dinna wan'tae git ma heed pounced oan at this years shows!! :lol:

I was telling Johnny (my fiance) about it and he thought it was ace! He said, and I quote " You should make every effort to go to that Shorty, cause you'll learn alot and have fun into the bargain." Ahhh you gotta love him! Bless his cotton socks.... that are left on the bathroom floor... again....! Why you little...!! :whistling:

Infact I was also telling Joycey (Park) about it today as she's more in to powerlifting now than BB but sadly she's very unlikely to be able to go.

I will update nearer the time though...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Oh definitely tell Joyce!!!!!!! She'll love it and we haven't seen her for bloody ever!!!!! She'll have to tell m'lard that she is somewhat busy that weekend and then Mr Park will just have to run the gymbalaya on his own!!!!!!!

No worries bout the 95% thing (Shorty). I'm sure you can wing it somehow! :0)x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Poster Added!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> I fear I may get ambushed for my 'treats'?? Eeek! I might need to hide them all in my belly!!
> 
> Zara, we both know that with the time it'll take me to travel from the 'Deen to Edinburgh all the tasty prizes will be long gone! Crumbs the lot! So fear not, the diet will not be subject to violation!


haha - Thats the ONLY place they'd be safe..... You know that if they were in the car I'd be all over it like a ferret.... all over the car with the nose twitching... down the sides of the seats, pulling up the parcel shelf to get in the boot etc....

And I'm no use as a speed-camera lookout when on the sniff of a thorntons caramel shortcake either..... 



W33BAM said:


> I was telling Johnny (my fiance) about it and he thought it was ace! He said, and I quote " You should make every effort to go to that Shorty, cause you'll learn alot and have fun into the bargain." Ahhh you gotta love him! Bless his cotton socks.... that are left on the bathroom floor... again....! Why you little...!! :whistling:


And he's right.... though I can't believe he was calling anyone shorty.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ANOTHER fecking double post......


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Another lovey lady added to the list :0)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

The posters came today....they look fabulous!!!! The response that we are having to this seminar is the best so far by a long shot....COME ON THE GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha - Thats the ONLY place they'd be safe..... You know that if they were in the car I'd be all over it like a ferret.... all over the car with the nose twitching... down the sides of the seats, pulling up the parcel shelf to get in the boot etc....
> 
> And I'm no use as a speed-camera lookout when on the sniff of a thorntons caramel shortcake either.....


Oh well my 1 point is on a shakey nail then!! But it's cool cause the way I'm eating they'll be eating when i'm still in the queue to pay for them!!



Zara-Leoni said:


> And he's right.... though I can't believe he was calling anyone shorty.....


Ahahahahahahaahaahaa!! Spose he is as tall as he is wide!!  And what a moon he's sporting these days!! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> Ahahahahahahaahaahaa!! Spose he is as tall as he is wide!!


Nothing wrong with that :thumbup1: 

Tan.... do you know yet what each of the girls is teaching as their PT session? I know you said one of them was squatting, but do you know what the others will be yet? Zx


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Z- just on to this now.

I have decided to keep Malikas Butt Busters as a seperate session so that everyone can watch. So Malika will take 2 girls through a butt session and notes can be taken.

The training sessions so far -

Lohani - shoulders

Rachel - back

Valerie - Squatting

Kath - ?

Cheryl - ?

Thoughts or requests?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ah thats good..... I was gonna be torn between back, shoulders and glutes.... now I just have to decide between back and shoulders


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

lol I best plan to go and keep Shane company, althought Malika taking two girls did sound good:whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> lol I best plan to go and keep Shane company, althought Malika taking two girls did sound good:whistling: :thumb:


lol.... deviant


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol.... deviant


Have you SEEN Malika's bum...? :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> Have you SEEN Malika's bum...? :whistling: :thumb:


Yes.... why do you think I'm going? I've bugged her more than once in the past for details of her glute routine lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

It has to be one of the most wanted butts on the planet...by both men and women lol!!!!! And that certainly beats having a butt the size of a small planet :0)

Tall don't worry pics will be taken Sweetie Chops x


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Tan - please could you also add me to the squatting session/group?

Cheers

Kate


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Will do Sweetie! Email me too to confirm. :0)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

*For those of you that haven't emailed me here is a mail I have sent out!*

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for the delay in getting this out. A few of you have very kindly offered ride shares and some of you may be travelling up from the same area so it could be good all round if you could ride share and possibly save on some petrol money. Below is a list of who is coming from where and offering a lift.

Mary (Cuch from MT) - From Milton Keynes, M1/M6 has 3 spaces and is travelling up Saturday morning.

Fiona (Hififi from MT) - Wehbridge, M40, M6 and is travelling up on Friday til Sunday, 3 spaces.

Kate (Kate1976 UKM) - Cambridge, Fri - Sunday, 2 spaces

Rebekah (Gingernut MT) - Kendal, travelling and returning on Saturday, 3 spaces.

Lin (UKM) is travelling over from Rochdale with Beks, Hamster, Lili and possibly one other...in fact I think she is hiring a frigging coach and just going to collect random people on the way!

Elsa is travelling from the Shetland Isle and will land in Aberdeen on Friday morning. She has a tentative rideshare at the moment but if we could sort out something more certain that would be great. She says she can get to Glasgow, Edinburgh or any CLOSE major town.....any offers??????????

If anyone sees a ride share possibility email me [email protected] and we'll take it from there. I'm sorry but my geography is pants and I don't drive so I have no idea what routes to take to get anywhere 

Ok for those that need overnight accomodation go to this site

http://www.manchester2002-uk.com/hotels/salford-hotels.html

For the last 2 seminars most people stayed at The Monton House Hotel as it was cheap and clean. It's really close to the gym too. The others to look at that are close are -

Beaucliffe

Ascot Hotel

Highbury Hotel

I've never stayed in any of them so no idea what they are like.

Right I think that's about it for now. Even though I asked everyone interested to email this addy...of course they haven't so I'll copy and paste this email into the forums too.

Love n Light

Tanx


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

If you haven't done so already, if you are coming to this email [email protected] so that I have your contact details :0) x


----------



## titch1436114610 (Feb 15, 2009)

hi wud love to come will have to sort out work thanks vicky x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Nice one Titch. When you know for sure just email me!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Four more ladies confirmed that they are joining the fun! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

OK I've finally managed to get round to sorting out a running order for the day:thumb: We will try to keep as close to schedule as possible but as always with these things it is likely to run over lol. The one thing I will stipilate though is that the morning training sessions kick off at 10.30am on the dot. We'll have the doors open at lastest 10am so that gives everyone 30 mins to faff about and get changed.

The response to this eminar has been awesome and it looks like it's going to be a cracker of a day covering a whole range of areas relating to female weight training. I'm not going to start my 'Kate Winsletesk' thank you speech....but thanks everyonexxx

Ok this is how things should pan out!

10am - Start

10.30 - Training Session (listed below the personal training sessions split)

12.30 - Valerie Ritchie on Powerlifting

13.00 - Posing Seminar *

14.30 - Lohani Roche - Female Specific Supplementation

15.00 - Glutes & Hams with Malika Zitouni**

16.00 - Class & Federation Differences

Followed by Open forum Questions & Answers***

* For anyone who already competes and wants to refine their posing and for those who have no idea what they are doing lol. As a group we will go through the quarter turns and compulsaries and Malika, Rachel, Kath & co will go amongst you and give pointers and corrections. If we all do it together we are less likely to feel like a plonker

** Malika will take a small training group and train glutes and hams as a demonstration and we can all get tips on busting that butt!

*** If anyone has questions they would like to email me in advance feel free to do so. In my experience with these things people tend to be quite shy and think their questions are stupid so they don't ask. The chances are you are not the only one who would like that 'stupid' question answering so I won't mind asking it for you. e will have some very knowledgable people here who are prepared to share their knowledge...make sure you make good use of the opportunity.

At the morning training there is the chance to train with some of the UK's top female bodybuilders. The groups are being kept to a maximum of 3 people. There will be a charge of £10. Book quick - one session is already full.

Valerie Ritchie - Squatting Master Class - *FULL*

Cheryl Meyers - Chest - 2 places available

Lohani Roche Shoulders & Arms - 1 place avalable

Rachel Grice - Back - 1 place available

Kath Mullin - Quads & Calves - 3 places available

Later on -

Malika Zitouni - Glutes & Hams - 2 places available

Email me to book your place [email protected]

Well I think that's about it for now:beer:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

The training spots are getting booked up quickly so get in while you can!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Training session availability update.

Valerie Ritchie - Squatting Master Class - *FULL*

Cheryl Meyers - Chest - 2 places available

Lohani Roche Shoulders & Arms - 1 place avalable

Rachel Grice - *FULL*

Kath Mullin - Quads & Calves - 3 places available

Later on -

Malika Zitouni - Glutes & Hams - 1 place available

Email me to book your place [email protected]

Come on....who is going to do quads and calves with Kath....if there are no takers I'm doing that one:thumbup1:


----------



## marcus1436114607 (Feb 8, 2009)

I cant speak for her Im working hard on nights:lol: but im sure minimouse will want to go to this one.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Training session availability update.
> 
> Valerie Ritchie - Squatting Master Class - *FULL*
> 
> ...


I take it with Malika she's having a couple people to demonstrate on while others watch?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Markus - nice one. If she is interested get her to look on here and then email me so I have details to do a mail shot if I need to.

Zara - yep that's the idea! :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ME ME ME

Malika Zitouni - Glutes & Hams - 1 place available


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

OK Miss BC it's yours.... email me [email protected]

Valerie Ritchie - Squatting Master Class - *FULL*

Cheryl Meyers - Chest - 2 places available

Lohani Roche Shoulders & Arms - 1 place avalable

Rachel Grice - *FULL*

Kath Mullin - Quads & Calves - 2 places available

Later on -

Malika Zitouni - Glutes & Hams -*FULL*


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

I'll be there doing the shots for bodyfitness mag.

Add me on facebook if your going!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Whats you FB addy?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Gumball said:


> I'll be there doing the shots for bodyfitness mag.
> 
> Add me on facebook if your going!





ElfinTan said:


> Whats you FB addy?


Lol read my mind tan...


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Oh ye, duh sorry. Try this...

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/profile.php?id=640225021


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:whistling: Bless! The thought of all you lovely ladies is sending him a bit dotty!!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Argh I'm sure I emailed you but I've had no mails from you....... :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Gumball said:


> Oh ye, duh sorry. Try this...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/profile.php?id=640225021


I added you...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Update

Valerie Ritchie - Squatting Master Class - *FULL*

Cheryl Meyers - Chest - 2 places available

Lohani Roche Shoulders & Arms - *FULL*

Rachel Grice - *FULL*

Kath Mullin - Quads & Calves - 2 places available

Later on -

Malika Zitouni - Glutes & Hams -*FULL*


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Argh I'm sure I emailed you but I've had no mails from you....... :confused1:


Did you not get the one about the ride share etc? I remember you emailed me from you works addy but gave me you non work addy too.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

OK...only 2 weeks on Saturday....any more takers???????

Still a couple of training sessions available!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Feck, I've just mailed you but the session I wanted is now full! Erse! Acht well I'll just need to swap tips with someone who is in that one!! Team work an' all!

Zar, pm to follow. We need to get this schizz on the road!! xx


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Hamster said:


> ooohhh i didnt know there was this going on Tan!!!!
> 
> Can we watch if we dont participate?


Ooooooh voyeuristic idea Hammy!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

FFS Hammy.....where have you been lol! Of course you can watch but you might as well join a group and make the most of it.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> Feck, I've just mailed you but the session I wanted is now full! Erse! Acht well I'll just need to swap tips with someone who is in that one!! Team work an' all!
> 
> Zar, pm to follow. We need to get this schizz on the road!! xx


Mailed ya back

Schizz in full swing 

Mind and hide the thorntons caramel shortcakes before we get in the.....

oooohhhhh wait the noo.... It SATURDAY....

CHEEEEAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Update
> 
> Valerie Ritchie - Squatting Master Class - *FULL*
> 
> ...


Tan,

Rach is starting to do comp prep for people outside of her gym now, might be an idea to get steal some tips from her?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Tall said:


> Tan,
> 
> Rach is starting to do comp prep for people outside of her gym now, might be an idea to get steal some tips from her?


I think I peck her head enough lol Trust me when I see or mail all of them I'm always on the tips cadge! :thumbup1: And she was brill at the last seminar sharing loads of info and good tips as did Malika & Kath!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

im coming too with weebam and zara.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

avril said:


> im coming too with weebam and zara.


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Aunty Av is coming to play!!!!!!!!!!!!! I better warn Paul:whistling:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> I better warn Paul:whistling:


 :innocent: i dont know what you mean?? lol:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

avril said:


> :innocent: i dont know what you mean?? lol:lol:


 :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Update -

Valerie Ritchie - Squatting Master Class - *FULL*

Cheryl Meyers - Chest - 2 places available

Lohani Roche Shoulders & Arms - *FULL*

Rachel Grice - Back *FULL*

Kath Mullin - Quads & Calves - 1 place available

Later on -

Malika Zitouni - Glutes & Hams -*FULL*

Only 2 weeks to go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Tan, did you put me in for Quads and calvies with Kath??


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I did Sweedie!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Not sure if i can make this now due to work and family commitments, although with all these top women attending not sure i could of contributed.....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hamster said:


> MMMMmmmm....a quad session sounds good.
> 
> Not going to embarass myself though as it wont be far off from show day so weights will be pink ones :confused1:


Embarassing oneself is mandatory my Dear!!!!! So shall I pop you down for quads????? (ad get the pink paint out fot the DB)



Pscarb said:


> Not sure if i can make this now due to work and family commitments, although with all these top women attending not sure i could of contributed.....


Oh I'm very sure you could Sweetie! You know you are one of my fav peeps to chat sh*t to! And I always learn something new.


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> I did Sweedie!


Why thank you!! I'm looking forward to it already... That's if Avril doesn't break me tomorrow in Perth!! :lol: :lol: :lol:



Hamster said:


> MMMMmmmm....a quad session sounds good.
> 
> Not going to embarass myself though as it wont be far off from show day so weights will be pink ones :confused1:


I only use wee ickle weights too so we can be plebs together! 

My muscles thicken too quickly so its high reps, low weight for me. I look a right fud! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:thumbup1:No worries!!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hamster said:


> Intimidation is a bad thing to have Paul :whistling:


 mmmmm being intimidated by a room full of beautiful women how will i cope 



ElfinTan said:


> Oh I'm very sure you could Sweetie! You know you are one of my fav peeps to chat sh*t to! And I always learn something new.


i do hope i can Tan but being away from home working the week before makes it hard for me to then spend the weekend away....

on a positive note it looks like my presentation went well and i will be up at the TC more often so will pop in for a chat....you could even train legs with me:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I appreciate you are away from home alot of the time. Good news about the presentation though. Would love to train legs with you....I'm a training wh*re:thumb: You're juts not allowed to break me before May though:whistling:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> I did Sweedie!


im putting you down tan, for a spelling class with aunty av lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

avril said:


> im putting you down tan, for a spelling class with aunty av lol


I have dispraxic fingers

I was being all 'show biz dalink sweedie ya!'


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

nutter lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I resemble that remark!!!!!!!!!! :cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ok ladies - just over a week to go to this. A coupel of changes to the training groups. Unfortunately of of you can't make it so there is now a place free on the squatting session up for grabs.

Valerie Ritchie - Squatting Master Class - *1place left*

Cheryl Meyers - Chest - *1 place left*

Lohani Roche Shoulders & Arms - *FULL*

Rachel Grice - Back *FULL*

Kath Mullin - Quads & Calves - *1 place left*

Later on -

Malika Zitouni - Glutes & Hams -*FULL*

*If you are booked on one of these training sessions please make sure you are at the gym at 10am and are ready to train at 10.30am!!!!*

You all seem to have gotten yourselves sorted with transport and places to stay.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Just had a fab suggestion from Caz!

If you have any posing suits or shoes that you no longer need and are selling on them bring them along. It would be an ideal opportunity to sell them on.

At the end of the day there will be an open questions and answers forum. I'm hoping you all have tons of questions to ask because these things are only ever as good as the people who looking for answers. There is no such thing as a stupid question, whatever it is ask!!!!! I can pretty much guarentee that you won't be the only one wanting to know the answer. If you have questions but will be to shy to ask then email them to me or write them down and give them to me and i will act as your personal gobsh*te:thumbup1: [email protected]


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Update again!!!!!!

Valerie Ritchie - Squatting Master Class - *1place left*

Cheryl Meyers - Chest - *FULL*

Lohani Roche Shoulders & Arms - *FULL*

Rachel Grice - Back *FULL*

Kath Mullin - Quads & Calves - *1 place left*

Later on -

Malika Zitouni - Glutes & Hams -*FULL*


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> Ok ladies - just over a week to go to this. A coupel of changes to the training groups. Unfortunately of of you can't make it so there is now a place free on the squatting session up for grabs.
> 
> Valerie Ritchie - Squatting Master Class - *1place left*
> 
> ...


Am I down for the squatting class?

Now to hope my old banger makes it up there!!!! :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You are Chicken!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> You are Chicken!


 :bounce: :bounce:

ha ha I hate being watched..this should be funny......


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

There will be that much going on that you will just be one of many Hun!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

And we've had some some girlie gym tshirts done especially for the seminar!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Just had a fab suggestion from Caz!
> 
> If you have any posing suits or shoes that you no longer need and are selling on them bring them along. It would be an ideal opportunity to sell them on.
> 
> At the end of the day there will be an open questions and answers forum. I'm hoping you all have tons of questions to ask because these things are only ever as good as the people who looking for answers. There is no such thing as a stupid question, whatever it is ask!!!!! I can pretty much guarentee that you won't be the only one wanting to know the answer. If you have questions but will be to shy to ask then email them to me or write them down and give them to me and i will act as your personal gobsh*te:thumbup1: [email protected]


....thats a pretty good idea actually. Not that I'd EVER part with any of my beloved stripper shoes mind.....  :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

No one else could walk in them ffs lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Update again!!!!!!

Valerie Ritchie - Squatting Master Class - *1place left*

Cheryl Meyers - Chest - *FULL*

Lohani Roche Shoulders & Arms - *FULL*

Rachel Grice - Back *FULL*

Kath Mullin - Quads & Calves - *FULL*

Later on -

Malika Zitouni - Glutes & Hams -*FULL*

5 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

awesome stuff, thanks again for the poster, loads of interest from this end as i remember


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

No worries!!!!!! Looks like it's going to be a busy old day!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I only just saw this. No chance of me getting over from Germany at this short notice.....BUT if something like this happens again I definitely want to come!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> And we've had some some girlie gym tshirts done especially for the seminar!!!!!


Any chance of a more close up shot - my eyesight is failing in my old age.,....and how much?? :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Not a problem.....will do another close up. They are £15!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ok....one last reminder!!!! I know some people have already set off as they are staying over in Manchester tonight so they can get to ours bright and breezy tomorrow morning!!!!

See you all there xxx


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Hope you all have the ace-est-est day. Gutted Avril, Zara and myself wont be there but needs must.

Mind take heapso pics and share with the team!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Will do!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Have the most amazing day ladies! Wish I could be there....next time!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Cheers Chicken!!!!! We'll make sure you get to the next one!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Just a quick on to say that today went really well. The day pretty much went without a hitch and we had ladies turn up from all over. I really do appreciate the effort that everyone made and I hope you all got something out of it. I've only got a couple of pics but by next week I should have loads more thanks to Gumball & Roy!!!!

I believe Dawn is going to do a bit of a report so I'll nick that when she writes it lol. I think I might just be a bit biased:whistling:

Without getting all 'Osc****sque' I just want to thank, Lohani Roche, Malika Zitouni, Valerie Ritchie, Rachael Grice, Kath Mullin & Cheryl Meyers for soending the WHOLE day sharing their years of knowledge and experience in a whole range of subjects relating to female specific weight training. You are all stars xxx

And cheers to everyone who turned up!!!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Yooootooob vid in production!!!!!!!


----------



## s.watz (Sep 4, 2007)

Took my partner Paula (ostle) to the Olympic gym seminar. she had a great day training/chatting & getting good advice from britains best female figure champions. The day was full of a variety of events which suited most of the good turn out of ladies present. A massive thankyou to Paul & Tania for the warm welcome, great hospitality & making it all possible, long may this type of event continue.

Thanks again,

Shaun & Paula. :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Cheers hun - the day rocked!!!!  :thumb:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


>


Is this the cast for the new Prisoner Cell Block H? :rolleye: :surrender: 

Made up it was the success it deserved to be,very well done Tan :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

s.watz said:


> Took my partner Paula (ostle) to the Olympic gym seminar. she had a great day training/chatting & getting good advice from britains best female figure champions. The day was full of a variety of events which suited most of the good turn out of ladies present. A massive thankyou to Paul & Tania for the warm welcome, great hospitality & making it all possible, long may this type of event continue.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Shaun & Paula. :thumbup1:


Thanks for coming down. Lovlely to meet you and looking forward to seeing Paula compete some time this year...Southport?

GG - going off the response so far it looks like I will be organising another similar event, and others VERY soon. Let me get my wedding out fo the way and next time we might look at a weekender!!!!!

Glen - I don'' think there has ever been so many wimmin folk at Olympic hehehehehe!!!!!!!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Glen - I don'' think there has ever been so many wimmin folk at Olympic hehehehehe!!!!!!!


Well the're all very welcome,in fact i'd suggest,next time,they bring a friend! :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Not a bad idea....you still won't be allowed in!!!! Poor Dan is not going to know what hits him when our new ankle weights turn up latert his week.....his buns is going to be SOOOOOOO sore but he'll be able to bounce a tu'pny bit off them! :0)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

still no boys allowed in, pah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

I got in 

Was a great day but lets not forget about the banana and walnut loaf!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Kezz - let me get the wedding out of the way and I'll organise a boys day!!!!!!

Gumball - The banana nut loaf was the star of the day I think lol!!!! Can't wait to see the pics....hope I'm on some this time hehehehehe!!!!!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Gutted we couldn't make it down. Next time though.... it's awn!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:thumbup1: Just got some photos back off Roy and Gordana so will get them up asap x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

It looked like an awesome day Tan!

Definitely gonna try and get across for the next one.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

I'll hopefully post mine this afternoon tan :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Nice one!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## EzzieMoo (Mar 8, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> :thumbup1: Just got some photos back off Roy and Gordana so will get them up asap x


up where?! I don't know how to find them!

thanks for an awesome day, mega useful from a beginner's perspective


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I will do a slide show and upload it onto youtube!!!!!! Then post the link in here!


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Big thanks to Tania & Paul for organizing a great seminar again!

It was nice to meet so many girls passionate about the sport...

& Tania, hope you have recovered from that "Glutes blast"!


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Sorry Tan been mega busy with work, doing tons of overtime. Just finished processing and cropping the pics so will post them this afternoon for definite.

Will stick a few on my facebook in a min if anyone has me added.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gumball said:


> Sorry Tan been mega busy with work, doing tons of overtime. Just finished processing and cropping the pics so will post them this afternoon for definite.
> 
> Will stick a few on my facebook in a min if anyone has me added.


Will have a look if you tell me your name...


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=75540&id=71207085381&saved#/pages/M-S-G-photography/71207085381

Please tag yourself too guys! Or anyone you know...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gumball said:


> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=75540&id=71207085381&saved#/pages/M-S-G-photography/71207085381


Nice one - nice to see what every one else was actually doing while I was killing myself in the squat rack :lol:


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Gumball said:


> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=75540&id=71207085381&saved#/pages/M-S-G-photography/71207085381
> 
> Please tag yourself too guys! Or anyone you know...


Great pics!


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

Cracking pics !


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Malika said:


> Big thanks to Tania & Paul for organizing a great seminar again!
> 
> It was nice to meet so many girls passionate about the sport...
> 
> & Tania, hope you have recovered from that "Glutes blast"!


Took two days FFS....but ankle weights are ordered and in the mean time I've been strapping dumbells on with mine and battering them every other day....poor Danny is doing them with me tomorrow hehehehe!



Gumball said:


> Sorry Tan been mega busy with work, doing tons of overtime. Just finished processing and cropping the pics so will post them this afternoon for definite.
> 
> Will stick a few on my facebook in a min if anyone has me added.


No worries.....life does get in the way sometimes. x



Sinead said:


> Cracking pics !


Hello Gorgeous xx


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

great pics. Gumball you have found a tallent mate


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Gumball is a SUPERB photographer and has a grand career ahead of himself!


----------

